# MAC Couture swatches



## lara (Oct 2, 2006)

Please place all your Couture swatches in this thread, please!

Pictures only, and please keep chatter in the Couture colour story thread.


----------



## tokit (Nov 2, 2006)

*well, got some couture stuff*

It is GORGEOUS!!! I am absoluty in love..


----------



## antirazor (Nov 24, 2006)

I called down to the closest mac store this morning to check on couture and they said they got it in wednesday!! so I braved a 45 minute drive to fashion valley on black friday to check it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First off, all of the textures are AMAZING, as was promised. sheer mystery powder is so silky and the studded compact is beautiful. lots of people have been saying it's too heavy, but I love it.

I bought sheer mystery powder in medium, red no. 5 lipstick, rare and refined highlighter, and prestigious lipglass. but the girl who was helping me gave me savoir faire instead.

:C

pbft. I don't wanna go all the way back down... but they didn't have the box in yet and I did want to see it, so I guess it isn't all bad.

the boxes they come in slide out instead of opening up. the only real downside I see with all of it is that the packaging, while positively stunning, collects fingerprints like a mother. it's mirror-finish gunmetal, as you can see in the pics.

















I couldn't get a good swatch of rare and refined, but it's very shimmery and a little pink. the texture of these is also to die for. smooth and creamy. I wouldn't compare it to a CCB at all, it's much more powdery.
















direct afternoon sunlight:








flash:








I'm embarrased! my swatch application is always so terrible, since I'm not wearing it out. look how streaky! you guys can see the color though, and that's the point after all. The staying power on these is wonderful. it left a little stain on my lips when I took it off.




with brick lip liner in natural, overcast light. +filler-flash.













all of the colors were so beautiful. it's funny. I think savoir faire was my least favorite. I would like to get all of them eventually... but I just don't have the $$ right now. -bites lip- oh, but I have a credit card... it's so tempting because I feel like once these are gone they'll be impossible to find. and the ebay prices will probably be INSANE.


----------



## ette (Nov 25, 2006)

Red No. 5
More coming soon!!


----------



## antirazor (Nov 25, 2006)

*I have no self-control*

Couture in direct natural light:




Influential in direct natural light:




House of Style in indirect natural light:




and Red No. 5 again for easy comparison:





I mentioned how fabulous the finish is on these, didn't I? It's just called macouture and it's light [as in not thick or sticky at all] and very pigmented. you can wear it sheer or more intense and the staying power seems good. I can't say to what extent though because I haven't put them to the test yet. C:

and I saw the box. it's very pretty. same gunmetal as everything else, studded on both sides with a studded push-button on the top that springs it open. the inside is lined with something leather-like. it looked about the size of a full 100 pack of mac wipes.


----------



## patentg33k (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's a picture of Savoir Faire.  This is taken on top of an Armani Code advertisement so you can see how shiny/ mirror-like the packaging is.


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 4, 2006)

*Richmetal Highlighter in La Mode*

*Richmetal Highlighter in La Mode*






*With flash*





*No flash under an electric light*


----------



## toby1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Someone asked for a New York Apple vs. Red No. 5 comparison.  I do think Red No. 5 is pinker than it shows in the scan




Also here's a swatch of Couture lipstick


----------



## Risser (Dec 6, 2006)

Red No.5





Swatch





Now I wanna purchase #Influential !!
Can anyone post more swatches of richmetal highlighter?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 6, 2006)

I swatched Pink Cabana, Influential (Couture) and Dainty Cake all in a row in that order -


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 9, 2006)

Red No. 5 & Influential









Savoir Faire & Collection '06




L-R: Savior Faire, Red No. 5, Influential, & Collection '06

BTW, I'm NC30. 

More photos of the collection itself, here.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Dec 17, 2006)

I went to mac today and the nice MA gave me a sample of la mode richmetal highlighter!  It's beautiful!  And I agree, the texture is so creamy, but more powdery than CCBs.

I'm NW15

flash










no flash


----------



## carol (Apr 5, 2007)




----------

